# power output



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

anyone change out there rocker arms for a set thit leaves the valves open longer?i guess simulating a bigger cam.25 horse power maybe. how much power form ported and polished heads. :confused


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

*engine mods*

there are a lot of mods for the LS2,, but I would just start off with a Cold Air Intake,,, try the A.E.M Brute force,,,,,there are only a few things you can do to not void the warranty,,,


----------



## TWOBIT (Aug 26, 2006)

im already past that.:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

TWOBIT said:


> im already past that.:cheers


in miles or mods? list mods plz:cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Technically, the valves open wider, but open/close timing is not affected (unless you swap the cam). The valve springs may also need to be changed out if you do the rocker arm swap, as opening the valves further stresses the springs a lot more.


----------

